
The Science of Life and Death in Mary Shelley’s Frankenstein - hownottowrite
http://publicdomainreview.org/2015/11/25/the-science-of-life-and-death-in-mary-shelleys-frankenstein/
======
leejoramo
This article provides a great context for why Mary Shelley's Frankenstein is
typically sighted as the first Science Fiction novel. There are other SF-style
stories that can be cited prior to Frankenstein, but I am not sure any of them
truly qualify has Hard Science Fiction.

(While I do love Hard SF, I don't hold it above other forms of the genre. I do
think that Hard SF is the easiest to define and to separate from other forms
of story telling.)

~~~
Retric
Interesting, I always thought of Frankenstein as very soft Sci-Fi, but at the
time it probably seemed far more reasonable. As you can get dead flesh to
twitch with electric currents.

